

Google's HTTP 418 Response - jasonrdsouza
http://www.google.com/teapot

======
orr94
Believe it or not, this is actually in an RFC:
[http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2324](http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2324)

------
jasonrdsouza
It's even better when viewed on a device with an accelerometer

